# Is head bobbing normal?



## packratnomore (Feb 20, 2012)

My GSD is almost 4 mos. old and has started head bobbing (like she is shaking her head yes) and then will start to fall over to one side before she catches herself. She usually does this as she is looking at you like when she is bad. My vet says that she didn't know of anything that would cause this. I was wondering if this could be neurological? Please help.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No it is not normal.
What do you mean "like when she is bad"?

Find a new vet. There's something called "wobbler's disease" and it can kill a dog. Can you post a video of her doing this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

packratnomore said:


> My GSD is almost 4 mos. old and has started head bobbing (like she is shaking her head yes) and then will start to fall over to one side before she catches herself. She usually does this as she is looking at you like when she is bad. My vet says that she didn't know of anything that would cause this. I was wondering if this could be neurological? Please help.


Ear infection could affect their balance.
Neurological

If your vet doesn't have any idea of anything that could cause this, then find a new vet.

Have you notified your breeder?


----------



## packratnomore (Feb 20, 2012)

When she has done something that she knows is wrong and she looks at you like to challenge you to see who is alpha. She really only does this when she is looking intently at you.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Find a new vet. 
Find a new vet.
Find a new vet.

Could be an ear issue, could be neurological.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or an eye issue.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Look up Idiopathic Head Bobbing. It is very prevalent in doberman and boxer, don't know if it can affect GSD. Worth looking into.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If your talking shaking the head from side to side, I would think something going on with the ears. 

If your talking up and down 'bobbing', I'd be finding another vet.

I have a cat who was dropped on her head when she was 6 weeks old (almost died) as a result she has some neuro stuff going on and does 'head bob' occasionally (up and down)..


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog will bob her head when she wants something.
If your dog is falling over, I agree with the above.
Look for a second opinion .... and a third ,,, until you get an answer.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

When she has done something that she knows is wrong and she looks at you like to challenge you to see who is alpha. She really only does this when she is looking intently at you

scrap this line of thinking , especially from a 4 month old dog who is not battling with issues of being good or bad .

this is a physical problem -- as others say so strongly - get another vet !!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What Carmen said. A 4 month old pup is not "challenging" you, and you should not be thinking about her in terms of good, bad, or that she is "knowing" she is doing something wrong. She is a BABY.

And no, the head bobbing is not normal. Did she ever fall on her head, or take a blow?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the OP said "She usually does this as she is looking at you like when she is bad. "

follow this -- the dog has got in to some mischief and the OP is staring at her , the pup is looking back "what?" and it is the intensity of the focus that is exposing some "wiring" problem , not controlled , like a person who has a facial tick when under pressure (or guilty) ?
next time you are in this situation look away , ignore the dog - may solve the problem


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there any way you can catch this on video? Not only to show here, but to show to a vet (preferably not the one you went to before ).


----------



## JAngelus (Aug 7, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but I've been searching everywhere for someone who has experienced this with their puppy. Myra, my 18 week old GSD, started displaying these symptoms exactly as described by the OP. Our vet doesn't know what the issue is, so he referred us to a neurologist. I do have several videos of this, so if anyone has any information that may help me solve Myra's situation, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi JAngelus,

Sorry, I don't have any experience with the symptoms described. I am sure others will have good input. You may want to start your own thread to get more responses. 

Best of luck and hope it turns out to be nothing serious : )


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you post any of those videos?


----------



## JAngelus (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't figure out how to get the format to upload on this website, otherwise I would! If you have experience uploading .MOV files, please share.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

JAngelus said:


> I can't figure out how to get the format to upload on this website, otherwise I would! If you have experience uploading .MOV files, please share.


Post it to You Tube or other similar sites, then post the link or embed it here. Video file size would be to large to upload here.


----------



## JAngelus (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a video of the worst episode she's had. Any ideas?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am no specialist or breeder with tons of experience but she looks like a puppy goofing around and being silly although he inital head going down does look abit odd as it seems to hit fairly hard but whe. Done rolling she appears fine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Sapphire seems right.

I see a little pup, shimmying as she yawns (****, I do) only to forget exactly how heavy her head is becoming as she falls asleep.

Bobbing doesn't seem to be relevant. Other than the this, is all else ok? Gait? Steady? 

Btw. She's very pretty!

Good luck and keep posting.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to see more videos. If this falling sideways is a once thing, I'd say puppy being clumsy, but if you have seen it more than once, then I'd like to know more. I don't see head bobbing in the video, more like trying to keep balance, but she seems startled by her own falling.

You know her better than anyone else.


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

I'm no expert, but it doesn't look normal to me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

JAngelus started a new thread on this issue. It would probably be easier for him/her (and others) if all the responses were directed to that new thread!

Please be sure to re-post your thoughts on that thread so that it bumps up!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

LifeofRiley said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> JAngelus started a new thread on this issue. It would probably be easier for him/her (and others) if all the responses were directed to that new thread!
> 
> Please be sure to re-post your thoughts on that thread so that it bumps up!


Thanks, reposting on the other thread


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have not come back to read this thread so missed the video and questions from the pups owner.

I see a young dog buckling under the intense focused attention of the owner , staring with the lense, not giving any clue verbally to ease the tension. I think what you are seeing is muscle tension , yawning showing discomfort , asking to "something" to make the focus attention to go away, and when it is not given , the dog breaks the tension with displacement activity by falling over and rolling around .

how would you act if you caught someone staring at you , say on public transit , sitting across from you . You would start to fidget , fix your hair, rummage in your bag for that magazine. You wouldn't stare back . 

social etiquette

gsd are put under the microscope --- this looks like a good looking healthy dog ---


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Puppy was taken to a neurologist. Her own thread is here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/316306-puppy-bobbing-head-anyone-recognize.html


----------

